# Odd thoughts



## Sonata (Jun 12, 2016)

I know that I'm old
but this must be said
life is much better
than being dead

Life is not easy
but who said it was
I like what I have
and that is because

I would rather be here
though bad it might be
than never have known
what it is to be me

Accepting the bad
as well as the good
is life as it should be
to live and be happy


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonata, you nailed it! This is a great piece of wisdom and insight from someone seasoned with invaluable experience. We are not born with manuals, but we are blessed with people willing to learn without them. The beauty behind living life is taking control of a story that can change at any given time. This story can change the lives of others. Embrace the story you continue to tell. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## escorial (Jun 12, 2016)

poetry in motion....you can't beat a piece of self-inspection..cool


----------



## Nellie (Jun 12, 2016)

Well said, Sonata! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 12, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Well said, Sonata! Thanks for the reminder.



Thank you Nellie.  Those words just appeared with no plan or intention of scan or rhyme - I had been singing to the puppy, making up strange sentences and words as I frequently do, and somehow this appeared.

I actually write a lot but rarely post anything.  This just seemed to ask to be posted.

So I did, and I am glad that I did and that people understand and appreciate it.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Sonata!

I liked this. The lines are short and crisp and the style is fresh. Definitely enjoyed.

Thanks for the read!


----------



## McJibbles (Jun 13, 2016)

It's very straightforward. This is exactly what I wanted to say at some point. You put it into the terms it really needed to be in though. The theme of the poem would've been clouded by wordiness or metaphors or overthinking. I'm glad you wrote this.

Your genius is showing, be careful.


----------



## ned (Jun 13, 2016)

hello - nice poem - that I enjoyed reading

the rhythm slightly falters here and there-
though bad it might be = as bad as it might be - etc

good job on keeping it simple and direct throughout - which really works for this message.
and a welcome antidote to my own 'odd thoughts'........

cheers
Ned


----------



## Sonata (Jun 13, 2016)

Ned - this just happened, the same as the last "poem" I posted.  Each time I was singing to the puppy although the last one was when I was in the middle of typing an email to someone - which I had to restart.  The email I mean, not the poem.

I sing to her a lot and sometimes, like this time, I am reminded of what it was like for me way back when, and the words just appeared without any planning or any thought.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello Sonata! I enjoyed reading your poem, and, yes.. it IS a poem... The message is one that everyone can relate to, and you draw your reader in with your easy relaxed style... as ned pointed out, there were a tiny few hitches in the rhythm ... nothing major.. Your writing is  improving! Than you for sharing...


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Sonata! 
I really enjoyed this. 
It's simple but oh, so true. 

I like the optimism here. 
 Looking forward to read more from you!


----------



## Sonata (Jun 14, 2016)

I can only write what is me.  Which is why I have a folder of un-posted writings that will stay un-posted.

I am not a fancy poet.  I do not understand many of the words that "proper" poets write and post.

With me you get what you see, whether it be good or not.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 14, 2016)

This is good, Sonata. Keep singing to that puppy!


----------



## Sonata (Jun 14, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> This is good, Sonata. Keep singing to that puppy!



Oh I will, thank you.  I sing to Tikva using tunes I remember from years ago, making up words as I go, frequently not really remembering what the tunes/songs were about, but she does not care.  She just likes me singing to her.

And sometimes the words I sing end up as simple poems.


----------

